# المنتديات الإدارية > اقتراحات التطوير >  اقتراح مهم

## shimaa fadel

ازيك يادكتورتنا
اتمنى ان حضرتك تكونى بخير
الحقيقه المنتدى جامد جدا وبنستفيد منه كتير وفيه مواضيع مهمه جدا
بس ياريت يكون فى مواضيع جديده عشان نستفيد اكتر

----------


## هيثم الفقى

شكرا على الاقتراح والاطراء 
نعدك بالجديد والهادف من الموضوعات فى القريب العاجل 
دمتى بود

----------


## dina fahmy

شكرررررررررررررررررا

----------

